# Μαρτυρία για τη δολοφονία Γρηγορόπουλου



## Costas (Dec 4, 2009)

Από το tvxs:

«Είμαι μια κάτοικος των Εξαρχείων και το μπαλκόνι του σπιτιού μου βρίσκεται ακριβώς πάνω από το σημείο που δολοφονήθηκε ο Αλέξης Γρηγορόπουλος.

Δεν συμμετέχω σε καμία πολιτική δραστηριότητα. Δεν είμαι μια ακτιβίστρια. Μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο για τη δολοφονία. Δεν μπορώ να πάρω κάποια θέση σχετικά με όλα τα άλλα πράγματα που συνέβησαν επειδή όλα αυτά τα υπόλοιπα πράγματα είναι πολύ περίπλοκα και δεν έχω σαφείς σκέψεις σχετικά με αυτά.

Τα Εξάρχεια ήταν πάντοτε μια εναλλακτική γειτονιά, μια περιοχή αντι-κουλτούρας. Για πολλά χρόνια ήταν πολύ συχνό φαινόμενο ότι κάτι θα συμβεί σε μια γωνιά του δρόμου στα Εξάρχεια και ξαφνικά όλοι από τις καφετέριες και τα μπαρ και τα πεζοδρόμια θα χυθούν έξω στους δρόμους και θα τρέξουν να δουν τι συμβαίνει. Συνήθως ήταν επεισόδια μεταξύ των ανθρώπων και της αστυνομίας, μάχες ή αντιπαραθέσεις, ύβρεις, συνθήματα. Τα παλιά χρόνια αυτό συνέβαινε πολύ συχνά. Στη συνέχεια, υπήρξε μια περίοδος που αυτό δεν συνέβαινε τόσο πολύ, αλλά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται και πάλι. Ο λόγος που βρέθηκα με μια φωτογραφική μηχανή στο μπαλκόνι εκείνη τη νύχτα ήταν επειδή πάντα ήθελα να κινηματογραφήσω μια από αυτές τις αντιπαραθέσεις που λαμβάνουν χώρα κάτω από το παράθυρό μου. Αλλά κάθε φορά που έβγαινα στο μπαλκόνι μου να δω τι συμβαίνει, είχα καθυστερήσει. Μέχρι να πάω πίσω στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού για να πάρω τη φωτογραφική μηχανή μου ήταν πολύ αργά, είχαν ήδη όλα τελειώσει. Αυτό μου συνέβη πολλές φορές. Και η τελευταία φορά που συνέβη αυτό, είπα στον εαυτό μου, την επόμενη φορά, πρώτα θα αρπάξω την κάμερα και μετά θα βγω στο μπαλκόνι. Τελικά, δυστυχώς η «επόμενη φορά» αποδείχθηκε ότι ήταν ένα περιστατικό που ποτέ δεν περίμενα να συμβεί.

Δύο χρόνια νωρίτερα, ένας φίλος μου με επισκέφθηκε από τη Γερμανία και μου ανέφερε την εντύπωση του ότι η αστυνομία εδώ φαίνεται πολύ προκλητική και πολύ επικίνδυνη. Ακόμα κι αν αυτός ήταν τουρίστας, ο τρόπος που συμπεριφέρονταν οι αστυνομικοί τον έκανε να αισθάνεται λιγότερο ασφαλής, τον έκανε να αισθάνεται ότι απειλείται, ότι βρίσκεται σε κίνδυνο. Και όταν αυτός ο φίλος άκουσε αυτό που συνέβη στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου, έγραψε κάπου ότι για αυτόν δεν ήταν καθόλου έκπληξη....

Για εμένα όμως ήταν... Όλες τις προηγούμενες φορές, ποτέ δεν ένιωσα φόβο παρατηρώντας αυτές τις συγκρούσεις μεταξύ των ανθρώπων και της αστυνομίας. Ήταν μέρος της καθημερινής ζωής μου στο Εξάρχεια. Ήταν κάτι το σύνηθες. Επειδή πολλοί κάτοικοι και θαμώνες των Εξαρχείων έχουν μια ρητή άρνηση των αρχών, και την εκφράζουν σταθερά και πιστεύουν σε αυτή, κάθε φορά που συνέβαινε κάτι δεν χρειαζόταν να πάρω κάποια συγκεκριμένη θέση, διότι όλα αυτά ήταν ακριβώς ένα μέρος της ζωής μου σε αυτήν την περιοχή. Φυσικά, στα δέκα χρόνια που έχω ζήσει σε αυτό το διαμέρισμα, έχω παρατηρήσει κάθε χρόνο τη σταδιακή αύξηση της παρουσίας της αστυνομίας, την εντατικοποίηση της καταστολής. Οι αστυνομικοί άρχισαν να εμφανίζονται σε κάθε γωνιά της γειτονιάς, σε ομάδες, και επίσης ήταν πάνοπλοι. Η αίσθηση του να παρατηρείς πάνοπλους αστυνομικούς σε πλήρη εξάρτηση να μεταφέρουν πιστόλια, όπλα,γκλόμπς, ασπίδες, δακρυγόνα αέρια, και πολυβόλα- γινόταν όλο και πιο έντονη. Σε αυτή την περίοδο άρχισε να εμφανίζεται στους τοίχους το σύνθημα: «σε κάθε γωνία υπάρχει αστυνομία, η χούντα δεν τελείωσε το '73».

Στις 6 Δεκεμβρίου ήμουν εδώ, στο διαμέρισμα με το Γερμανό φίλο μου. Αυτός μαγείρευε στην κουζίνα και εγώ ήμουν στο σαλόνι. Ξαφνικά άκουσα ένα δυνατό «Μπάνγκ»!... Δεν είχα ακούσει κανένα θόρυβο πριν από αυτό. Δεν συνέβαινε τίποτα στους δρόμους, δεν φώναζε κανένας, δεν γινόταν τίποτα. Προειδοποίηση δεν υπήρχε, μόνο ένα «Μπάνγκ»!... Μου φάνηκε ότι ήρθε από κάτω από την οδό, στην αριστερή πλευρά. Παρά την έκπληξη, αυτή τη φορά θυμήθηκα να αρπάξω την κάμερα μου πρώτα. Δεν ήμουν σε πανικό, δεν αισθανόμουν κάτι ασυνήθιστο, πήρα απλά ήρεμα τη φωτογραφική μηχανή και πήγα προς το μπαλκόνι. Εγώ, δεν πίστεψα ότι κάτι εκπληκτικά ασυνήθιστο είχε συμβεί. Κοίταξα έξω, αλλά δεν ενεργοποίησα την κάμερα στην αρχή, διότι τίποτα δεν συνέβαινε. Είδα μερικούς νεαρούς κάτω προς τα αριστερά από το μπαλκόνι μου, καθόντουσαν εκεί όπως κάνουν πάντα. Οι νεαροί αναρχικοί πάντα συχνάζουν σε εκείνη την γωνία αν και αυτό το βράδυ υπήρχαν λιγότεροι από το κανονικό. Και από τη δεξιά πλευρά, στον πάνω δρόμο, είδα ένα περιπολικό να παρκάρει στη γωνία. Μια στιγμή μετά από τότε που κοίταξα το αυτοκίνητο της αστυνομίας, είδα δύο μπάτσους να γυρνάνε πίσω, προς τα κάτω, με τα πόδια, και αυτό ήταν πολύ περίεργο για μένα.

Αναρωτήθηκα,....μα, τι πρόκειται να κάνουν; Έφθασαν στο σημείο όπου το περιπολικό ήταν στην αρχή πριν στρίψουν για να το παρκάρουν, και άρχισαν να προκαλούν τα παιδιά, φωνάζοντας «ελάτε ρε μουνιά, ελάτε ρε μουνιά»! Όταν άκουσα αυτό το φώναξα στον φίλο μου τον Γερμανό, «έλα να δεις! Η αστυνομία ήρθε για να ξεκινήσει καβγά!». Θα είχε μια ευκαιρία να δει αυτό το συχνό φαινόμενο, τους Έλληνες μπάτσους να προκαλούν μια μάχη προσβάλλοντας ανθρώπους. Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο ότι η αστυνομία βρίζει τους ανθρώπους, αλλά αυτό ήταν πάρα πολύ. Ήταν προκλητικοί γιατί παρκάρισαν το αυτοκίνητο της αστυνομίας και ήρθαν με τα πόδια πίσω φωνάζοντας βρισιές. Αυτός είναι ο τρόπος που οι άνθρωποι ξεκινούν καβγά. Έμοιαζε λες και είναι ένας προσωπικός καβγάς, όχι όπως οι συνήθεις προκλήσεις και βρισιές της αστυνομίας.

Αμέσως μετά και οι δύο έβγαλαν τα όπλα τους, και οι δύο μπάτσοι τράβηξαν τα όπλα τους!... Αυτό ποτέ δεν αναφέρθηκε από τα μέσα ενημέρωσης. Και μου ήρθε η μία έκπληξη μετά την άλλη. Πρώτα ήρθαν πίσω με τα πόδια, μετά άρχισαν ένα τσακωμό προσβάλλοντας τα παιδιά, μετά έβγαλαν τα όπλα τους, και στη συνέχεια στόχευσαν, σε μια στιγμή που δεν υπήρχε καμία πρόκληση και δεν υπήρχε τίποτα που να αποτελεί απειλή για αυτούς, δεν υπήρχε κάποια σύγκρουση και ούτε καν συνέβαινε κάποια αντιπαράθεση. Και τότε πυροβόλησαν. Άκουσα δύο πυροβολισμούς, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω αν και οι δύο από τους αστυνομικούς πυροβόλησαν ή ο ένας από αυτούς πυροβόλησε δύο φορές. Είναι πιθανό ότι ένας από αυτούς πυροβόλησε δύο φορές. Και μετά γύρισαν την πλάτη τους και απλά έφυγαν σαν να μην είχε συμβεί τίποτα.

Εμένα, μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή, δεν μου είχε χρειαστεί να κοιτάξω αριστερά, στην ομάδα των παιδιών, γιατί ήταν απίστευτα περίεργη η συμπεριφορά αυτών των δύο αστυνομικών. Δεν ήταν ανάγκη να δω από την άλλη πλευρά, από την πλευρά των παιδιών διότι τίποτα δεν συνέβαινε από εκεί. Και τότε άκουσα τον κόσμο στον δρόμο να φωνάζει ότι ένα παιδί είχε πυροβοληθεί. Και τότε ένιωσα πανικό. Έτρεξα στο εσωτερικό του σπιτιού, άρπαξα το τηλέφωνο, κάλεσα ένα ασθενοφόρο, και πήγα αμέσως κάτω στο δρόμο. Είδα μόνο ένα παιδί να βρίσκεται εκεί, και σοκαρίστηκα. Όλος ο κόσμος φώναζε και πολλοί λιποθυμούσαν. Το παιδί δεν ήταν νεκρό ακόμη και ένας γιατρός είχε εμφανιστεί και προσπαθούσε να του δώσει τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Στη συνέχεια, το ασθενοφόρο έφτασε και το παιδί πέθανε μέσα στο ασθενοφόρο, νομίζω.

Έμαθα από άλλους ανθρώπους που ήταν εκεί ότι η πρώτη έκρηξη που άκουσα ήταν χειροβομβίδα κρότου-λάμψης. Προφανώς κάποιος είχε ρίξει ένα πλαστικό μπουκάλι στο αυτοκίνητο της αστυνομίας και ίσως τους φώναξε κάτι καθώς περνούσαν και οι αστυνομικοί απάντησαν με τη ρίψη της χειροβομβίδας από το περιπολικό. Αυτά δεν είναι τόσο ασυνήθιστα εδώ. Είναι φυσιολογικό κάποιος να φωνάξει, όλοι στην Ελλάδα φωνάζουν ο ένας στον άλλο. Έτσι, είμαι βέβαιη ότι οι αστυνομικοί δεν είχαν απειληθεί, δεν ήταν σε άμυνα, ούτε σε κατάσταση να υπερασπιστούν τον εαυτό τους. Αλήθεια, αν ένας αστυνομικός νιώθει μια σοβαρή απειλή, δεν παρκάρει χαλαρός στην επόμενη γωνία και γυρνάει με τα πόδια να ζητήσει το λόγο για ξεκαθάρισμα. Συνήθως, όταν οι αστυνομικοί σε περιπολικό αισθάνονται απειλή ή αισθάνονται σαν να είναι υπό επίθεση φεύγουν, απομακρύνονται. Η αστυνομία δεν ήταν σε θέση άμυνας εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Πήγα πίσω και προσπάθησα να δω το βίντεο στον υπολογιστή μου, αλλά δεν μπορούσα γιατί μου έλειπε κάποιο πρόγραμμα. Γι'αυτό και χτύπησα την πόρτα του γείτονά μου και του είπα ότι «έχω γράψει κάτι αλλά δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Μπορούμε να δούμε στον υπολογιστή σου τι είναι; » Και είδαμε το βίντεο, και αυτό που αισθάνθηκα, δεν ένιωσα το είχα ξανανιώσει ποτέ στην ζωή μου.

Καλέσαμε όλους τους ανθρώπους από όλη τη γειτονιά να κατέβουν κάτω, όλοι, όλοι κατέβηκαν στους δρόμους, και η ενέργεια, η ατμόσφαιρα, ήταν οργή, Οργή!... Η Οργή ξεχείλιζε στους δρόμους, παντού οι άνθρωποι ξεχείλιζαν από τα σπίτια τους στους δρόμους. Όλοι....

(συνεχίζεται...)


----------



## Costas (Dec 4, 2009)

Μαρτυρίας μέρος 2ο και τελευταίο:

Η αστυνομία είχε το θράσος να έρθει εδώ, πάλι σε αυτή τη γωνιά όπου το πρώτο περιπολικό με τους μπάτσους είχε σταματήσει, στο ίδιο σημείο από όπου πυροβόλησαν. Και φυσικά όλοι άρχισαν να τους φωνάζουν, οι νέοι, οι ηλικιωμένοι, κανονικοί άνθρωποι, όλοι τους φωνάζαν «να πάνε στο διάολο». Περίπου δύο ώρες μετά την δολοφονία, είναι αδύνατο να πω ακριβώς σε πόση ώρα, αλλά ήταν περίπου δύο ώρες ήρθε η μυστική αστυνομία. Ήμουν πίσω στο σπίτι μου και άκουγα το ραδιόφωνο και την τηλεόραση και έλεγαν ότι γίνονται επεισόδια στα Εξάρχεια, ότι η αστυνομία έχει δεχθεί επίθεση και πυροβόλησε σε αυτοάμυνα, αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν αλήθεια. Και οι ταραχές δεν είχαν καν ξεκινήσει ακόμη!... Και από το παράθυρό μου είδα άνδρες χωρίς στολές να εξετάζουν τους τοίχους των κτιρίων γύρω από τη δολοφονία. Η μυστική αστυνομία είχε έρθει για να αναζητήσετε τους κάλυκες από τις σφαίρες και να ερευνήσει την περιοχή.

Ήμουν με το γείτονα μου, και του είπα ότι θα κατέβω κάτω. Ήθελα να αντιδράσω με κάποιο τρόπο σε όλα αυτά που έλεγαν στις ειδήσεις. Έτσι πήγα κάτω και είπα ότι «όλα αυτά που λένε στην τηλεόραση είναι ψέματα». Ένας ψηλός γέρος με ένα γλοιώδες χαμόγελο με πλησίασε, και είπε, «ναι εε..., και ποια είσαι εσύ;» Και εκείνη την στιγμή αισθάνθηκα έναν απόλυτο τρόμο. Επειδή είμαι πολύ αφελής, ένιωσα απλά την υποχρέωση να κατέβω από το σπίτι μου και να πω την αλήθεια. Αλλά αυτός ο τύπος, με έκανε να νιώσω πραγματικό τρόμο μόλις με πλησίασε. Για αυτό και αποτραβήχτηκα και είπα.... «όχι,....εσείς ποιος είστε;» Και μου είπε το όνομά του και τη θέση του. Ήταν ο αρχηγός της μυστικής υπηρεσίας της αστυνομίας, ο διευθυντής ασφάλειας Αθηνών και ήταν υπεύθυνος για την αυτοψία και την έρευνα της δολοφονίας. Πήρε το όνομα μου και το τηλέφωνο μου, και με ρώτησε αν ήμουν έτοιμη να έρθω στην Γ.Α.Δ.Α. για να καταθέσω, και είπα ναι.

Με ρώτησε τι συνέβη. Τον έφερα στο ακριβές σημείο όπου οι αστυνομικοί στέκονταν όταν άνοιξαν πυρ!.... Και ακριβώς σε εκείνο το σημείο που στάθηκα ήταν που βρήκαν τους κάλυκες από τις σφαίρες. Και με ρώτησε αν είχα ένα όχημα, αν θα μπορούσα να πάω μόνη μου στο τμήμα. Και είπα «δεν έχω» και μου είπαν ότι θα έρθω μαζί τους. Είπα τότε, ότι «ελπίζω δεν θα μας κάψουν ζωντανούς μες στο αυτοκίνητο μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην Γ.Α.Δ.Α.» και ο επικεφαλής γέλασε και είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει φόβος. Με κατεύθυνε προς μια μεγάλη ομάδα από συγκεντρωμένα Μ.Α.Τ., και βρέθηκα στη μέση μιας διμοιρίας Μ.Α.Τ. Ήταν ακριβώς εκείνη τη στιγμή που οι άνθρωποι επιτέθηκαν.

Ο επικεφαλής εξαφανίστηκε αμέσως, έτρεξε μακριά και με άφησε εκεί ενώ οι άνθρωποι έκαναν επίθεση, και είδα όλα τα όπλα που η αστυνομία είχε πάνω της και φρικάρισα!. Δεν μπορούσα να επικεντρωθώ σε τίποτα άλλο...Και ένιωσα όμως και πόσο ισχυροί είναι οι άνθρωποι...Οι άνθρωποι ήταν γεμάτοι με οργή. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ αν είχαν επιτεθεί με πέτρες ή μολότοφ ή με παλούκια, μόνο ότι ήταν ακατανίκητοι...Θυμάμαι και ότι εγώ έπρεπε να βγω από εκεί ανάμεσα απ’τα Μ.Α.Τ. Έτρεξα μακριά μόνη μου και επέστρεψα στο σπίτι μου. Φυσικά περίμενα ότι θα μου τηλεφωνούσαν να με καλέσουν να καταθέσω ως μάρτυρας. Αλλά αυτό δεν το έκαναν ποτέ.

Μίλησα με μια δικηγόρο του κινήματος, την κ.Γιάννα Κούρτοβικ. Και αυτή με συνόδευσε στον ανακριτή. Έπρεπε να πάω εγώ να βρω τον δικαστή, διότι η αστυνομία ποτέ δεν μου τηλεφώνησε για να καταθέσω. Και μετά τη κατάθεση μου, μερικές ημέρες αργότερα, η αστυνομία έκλεισε πάλι όλη την περιοχή για να κάνουν την πραγματογνωμοσύνη που να αποδεικνύουν αν η σφαίρα χτύπησε κατευθείαν το παιδί ή αν εξοστρακίστηκε στο έδαφος. Αυτή ήταν η επίσημη ιστορία, ότι μόνο ο ένας μπάτσος είχε πυροβολήσει και ότι η σφαίρα αναπήδησε στο έδαφος και χτύπησε τον Αλέξη... Ο εισαγγελέας, ο φωτογράφος, και ο γραμματέας ήρθαν στο μπαλκόνι μου για να πάρουν φωτογραφίες.

Και όπως ήμουν πάνω στο μπαλκόνι, μπροστά σε όλο τον κόσμο που παρακολουθούσε την διαδικασία φώναξα τον γενικό διευθυντή και του είπα : « Ω!...γεια σας, με παρατήσατε στην μέση της σύγκρουσης και φύγατε την άλλη φορά»...και αυτός είπε : «Δεν σε παράτησα εγώ...Εσύ φοβόσουν ότι θα μας κάψουν ζωντανούς». Και εγώ τότε του απάντησα: «Μην λέτε ψέματα μπροστά σε όλους τους ανθρώπους...»

Θυμάμαι πριν από μερικά χρόνια, που έλεγα στον εαυτό μου πως ζω σε ένα στρατόπεδο, με όλη αυτή την αστυνομία τριγύρω εδώ στα Εξάρχεια. Τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι ζω σε μια εμπόλεμη ζώνη. Αυτό που συνέβη τον Δεκέμβριο, δεν πίστευα ποτέ πως θα μπορούσε να συμβεί. Παρ 'όλο το συναίσθημα της στρατιωτικής κατοχής που προκαλούσε και προκαλεί η αστυνομία. Για μένα, πάντα υπήρχε ένα όριο, μια τελική γραμμή, και όταν η αστυνομία διέσχισε τη γραμμή αυτή, συνέβη μια ποιοτική αλλαγή. Όλα άλλαξαν. Καθένας κατάλαβε ότι υπάρχει ένας συγκεκριμένος ορίζοντας στα γεγονότα και πέρα από αυτόν όλα είναι διαφορετικά. Έχουμε περάσει αυτόν τον ορίζοντα. Και τώρα μπορώ να πω ότι δεν είναι πλέον μια σύγκρουση, τώρα είναι πόλεμος.

Σε σύγκριση με πριν από τον Δεκέμβριο, τα πάντα είναι πιο δυνατά. Η δολοφονία του Αλέξη ήταν η τελευταία σταγόνα. Τώρα δεν υπάρχει ανοχή για την αστυνομία. Η δολοφονία ήταν κάτι τόσο εξωφρενικό που οι άνθρωποι αντέδρασαν και ακόμη συνεχίζουν να αντιδρούν. Παίρνουν δύναμη από την οργή που εκφράστηκε κατά τη στιγμή της δολοφονίας. Υπήρχαν πάρα πολλά άλλα προβλήματα εκτός από την αστυνομική βία, και αυτά τα προβλήματα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν. Αλλά οι άνθρωποι δεν ανέχονται πλέον ούτε τα υπόλοιπα προβλήματα....

Έτσι, θα είμαι μάρτυρας στη δίκη του αστυνομικού που σκότωσε τον Αλέξη. Ανησυχώ για το πώς θα αισθάνομαι προς το δικηγόρο που τον υπερασπίζεται, γιατί υπερασπίζεται ένα πολύ κακό άτομο. Μετά, άρχισα να ανησυχώ επίσης για την έκβαση της δίκης, διότι εάν αυτός ο αστυνομικός καταλήξει με μόνο δύο ή τρία χρόνια ή κάποια λίγα χρόνια στη φυλακή, δεν ξέρω πώς θα αντιδράσω. Πώς αντιδράς στην απόφαση μιας τέτοιας δίκης; Πολλά φρικτά πράγματα συμβαίνουν, και ακούμε για αυτά ή τα βλέπουμε στις ειδήσεις, αλλά είναι πολύ διαφορετικό όταν δεις κάτι με τα μάτια σου. Η δολοφονία του Αλέξη δεν είναι απλώς λόγια, είναι μια σαφής αλήθεια για εμάς, δεν υπάρχει καμία αμφιβολία για αυτό, δεν υπάρχει καμία απόσταση από αυτό. Η δολοφονία είναι η απόλυτη αλήθεια, είναι σαν να μου κλέψετε κάτι μπροστά στα μάτια μου και στη συνέχεια να μου πείτε ότι δεν υπήρξε ποτέ. Η δολοφονία αυτή δεν είναι κάτι που ακούσαμε από κάπου αλλού. Και φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ ότι αν δεν καταδικαστεί αυτός ο μπάτσος, ίσως η αντίδρασή μου θα με ρίξει στην φυλακή. Το σκέφτομαι αυτό όλη την ώρα, καθώς ετοιμάζομαι να καταθέσω στην δίκη για την δολοφονία του Αλέξη».


----------

